# Wrong Emoticon



## TVC (2 Jul 2010)

Shaun,

Just been fiddling in the new chat area and I noted that the bottom 'mad' smilie on the list throws up the alternate version half way down the list when the message is displayed, as in:


----------



## Shaun (2 Jul 2010)

I haven't really bothered with the smilies in the test forum.

They need to be imported, organised, and all the BBCode assigned; so I've left that until I do the switch-over proper.

If they're still out of sorts once we've moved, ping me and I'll sort it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## TVC (2 Jul 2010)

Ooooh! Have you just made me smilie monitor?


----------



## ufkacbln (2 Jul 2010)

Could be interesting...... especially for those who rely heavily on smileys!


----------



## Headgardener (4 Jul 2010)

Will there be any new ones?


----------



## Shaun (4 Jul 2010)

Headgardener said:


> Will there be any new ones?



I'm open to suggestions if there are any particular ones people like ...


----------



## Arch (10 Jul 2010)

I know you'll be onto this Shaun, and it's probably on a long list, but can we have some of the old smilies back as the default choice (the initial ones you get when you click the emoticon button). The new ones don't have the same character as our familiar ones.

Might be worth people saying which ones they use most to select the default ones?

For me, it's (in no particular order)

            

For the animated ones I tend to open the list of more, but it might be handy to have the birthday, hyper, beer and wahhey, since they get used a lot (I don't know if they can do in the default list, being animated...)


----------



## Shaun (10 Jul 2010)

On the to-do list ...


----------

